# funny cat poem



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

i had saw a poem that was funny but can't find it since. it said something about the stairs not being made by nascar, and following you into the bathroom amongst other things. does anyone know what i'm talking about? rcat


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ght=nascar

a quick search brought up this


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

thank you so much. i wanted to take this poem, frame it and hang it on my wall because i liked it so much. :thumb


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a classic!


----------

